# Litchfield stage 1



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Are these custom to each car i.e tuned on a rolling road? I couldn't find this info on their webpage, I've tried the search button too.

I'd like to know the Power/torque once they've mapped it, does anyone know if this is included in the price?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No these are generic maps which are tweaked slightly according to the cars response


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> No these are generic maps which are tweaked slightly according to the cars response


Interesting. How would they know the cars response? Do they take it for a run outside and log then retune?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

When ACSpeedtech did mine (straight to stage 2), they downloaded whatever it is they download, then took the car for a drive for several minutes, came back, did lots of tapperty-tapping on the laptop whilst connected, then off again for another run, back and more tapperty-tapping and so on.

So it was tuned on the road whilst it logs data etc.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

snuffy said:


> When ACSpeedtech did mine (straight to stage 2), they downloaded whatever it is they download, then took the car for a drive for several minutes, came back, did lots of tapperty-tapping on the laptop whilst connected, then off again for another run, back and more tapperty-tapping and so on.
> 
> So it was tuned on the road whilst it logs data etc.


Yes that's the tweaks I was referring to, because some cars respond better than others


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Yes that's the tweaks I was referring to, because some cars respond better than others


So it's a custom map, I wouldn't want a generic off the shelf one. I'd want it tuned/tweaked to the car.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adnan go straight to stage 6! You know you want to!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Adnan go straight to stage 6! You know you want to!


Andre, don't lol! I've tried to fight this for a while. Will do it early next year along with litchfields warranty on top of the 1.5 years OEM warranty I already have lol.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Come out with me for 10 minuted on Sunday and see what stage you prefer!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Come out with me for 10 minuted on Sunday and see what stage you prefer!!


You don't want me to do that, ill be driving back your car, leaving mine with you.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> So it's a custom map, I wouldn't want a generic off the shelf one. I'd want it tuned/tweaked to the car.


When I had mine done at Litchfield's, Dan sat next to me with his laptop while I drove down the road and floored it from about 2k rpm to redline in 3rd gear, then he did the tapping.

You should think about stage 2 though Adnan, get yourself a nice titanium exhaust fitted, a pair of K&N's, then 600 for the remap and 1200 for the warranty (if prices are still the same) and any further rmap 200 quid (the licence at 400 being already paid).

It won't actually make the car much quicker, 550 bhp is already boat loads, but at 600 you get the better top end, but what makes it for me is that the whole feel of the car is much rawer and screamy 

edit to add, I don't think the rolling road will be included in the price, that's extra if you feel you want it.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> When I had mine done at Litchfield's, Dan sat next to me with his laptop while I drove down the road and floored it from about 2k rpm to redline in 3rd gear, then he did the tapping.
> 
> You should think about stage 2 though Adnan, get yourself a nice titanium exhaust fitted, a pair of K&N's, then 600 for the remap and 1200 for the warranty (if prices are still the same) and any further rmap 200 quid (the licence at 400 being already paid).
> 
> ...


Thanks Trev.

Mine was dyno'd stock at Litchfield and made 574/490, I'd settle (for now) with 580/570, the extra torque like you say will beef up the top end.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

my brother in law had a stock car with middlehurst stage 1 (520 bhp). The car was really fit and drove well. He didn't know about the map, thinking the car was 100% standard.

He took it to litchfields for a sevice and when he collected they said he already had ecutek with old maps on and they had downloaded their newer stage 1 maps which would be good for 580bhp.

My brother in law was made up and said the car felt much quicker and more drivable. I don't believe they live mapped it, other than perhaps to just check it over. With near stock configuration I imagine the same map will be +95% on the mark.

Go for it, you wont regret it. If you can get to just over 600bhp then in real life, the actual on the road speed difference between models is not vast


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a stage 1 done at Lichfields,couple of yrs ago now ecutek version 3. It was just downloaded,no tweaking on the road. Made a massive difference though and definitely worth having done.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Yes that's the tweaks I was referring to, because some cars respond better than others


My zorst may have had a bearing as well, i.e. no silencers, hand made to exactly what I wanted, so it had to be tuned to that on the car.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you know what power it made? Does the lack of silencers just make noise, or reduce restriction and increase power potential?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adnan go for at least stage 4.25 and rolling road mapped.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Andre I need to block you lol! Putting crazy thoughts in my head!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I know what you mean. Normally he suggests going directly to stage 6 :nervous:

He does however have a point in what he says above. The drama of stage 4.25 is so much more than the lower stages. The car also revs so much better. To the extent that when I let my brother in law drive my stage 4.25 (with his being 520hp stage 1ish middlehurst tune) he smashed the rev limiter in first as he totally didn't expect the car to rev that fast or hard.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Stage 4.25..... get all the agro out of the way.... one workshop visit, one map and very little incentive to mod the car again for performance..... simply because the next step is bloody expensive  

Went from stage 1 to 4.25 and by Christ its a beast. All the maps on the EcuTek are custom to the car, all mappers have their "start point" for various states of tune and then they tailor it to the cars response from there, far easier that building a map from scratch and tons quicker.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Stage one is a beautiful boost of torque which makes the car so much more fun.

Stage 4.25 gives you a really fast and energetic sporty car.

Stage 6 does all of the above and you dont have to talk to your wife for ages!

I will be about 30 minutes from Litchfield on Saturday so I can pick you up on the way home so you can leave the car there for a week or two whilst it all gets done!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Do you know what power it made? Does the lack of silencers just make noise, or reduce restriction and increase power potential?


No, I've never had it on a rolling road.

However, Andy at ACSpeedtech estimated that with his tune and the exhaust I have it would be 600 or so.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe with my first baby on the way I've gone a little soft but I find the standard power plenty for the roads although deep inside I'm always craving for more, with the Stage 1 I'll get a flavour of what can be unleashed out of this platform.

At least that's what I keep telling my self, with friends *cough* like you guys I'm sure I'll be staying on track


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

The downside to stage 1 is that you have a y-pipe that you will probably look to replace if you move to another stage later on. The miltek is the y-pipe offered and that isn't the most popular choice for a full exhaust these days.

I would recommend you buy an exhaust and get a stage1 or 2 map at the same time.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

AnEvoGuy said:


> The downside to stage 1 is that you have a y-pipe that you will probably look to replace if you move to another stage later on. The miltek is the y-pipe offered and that isn't the most popular choice for a full exhaust these days.
> 
> I would recommend you buy an exhaust and get a stage1 or 2 map at the same time.


I already have the Miltek Y pipe hence why was thinking stage 1 for now.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> I already have the Miltek Y pipe hence why was thinking stage 1 for now.


That's why I have a Y-pipe in my loft gathering dust. I bought one for the noise , but then took it off and replaced it will a full exhaust system and went to a stage 2 tune at the same time. So the y-pipe was a waste of money, I shoukd have just gone to stage 2 from the off.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

snuffy said:


> That's why I have a Y-pipe in my loft gathering dust. I bought one for the noise , but then took it off and replaced it will a full exhaust system and went to a stage 2 tune at the same time. So the y-pipe was a waste of money, I shoukd have just gone to stage 2 from the off.


In hindsight I should have waited but the lack of sound in stock form made it a must mod whilst being warranty friendly.

What exhaust system did you go for? Downpipes?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> In hindsight I should have waited but the lack of sound in stock form made it a must mod whilst being warranty friendly.
> 
> What exhaust system did you go for? Downpipes?


I've a Russ Fellows one ( Russ Fellows Fabrications - Motorsport & Road Bespoke Exhaust System & Manifold Fabrication ), straight thru, no cats or silencers but I still have the standard downpipes.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

snuffy said:


> I've a Russ Fellows one ( Russ Fellows Fabrications - Motorsport & Road Bespoke Exhaust System & Manifold Fabrication ), straight thru, no cats or silencers but I still have the standard downpipes.


Do you have a sound clip? That looks awesome!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> Do you have a sound clip? That looks awesome!


Have a look at this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G6wnbmxsw

I start it up right at the start (so just on idle) and then drive it into the garage right at the end (which sounds very good I think).


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adnan you need that exhaust in your life. A small amount of drone is good for helping baby sleep!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Adnan you need that exhaust in your life. A small amount of drone is good for helping baby sleep!


Great, that's how I'll sell it to the wife.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm here to help bro! lol


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Have a look at this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G6wnbmxsw
> 
> I start it up right at the start (so just on idle) and then drive it into the garage right at the end (which sounds very good I think).


Sounds pretty mean, you need to get some audio of it on full chat


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

snuffy said:


> Have a look at this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G6wnbmxsw
> 
> I start it up right at the start (so just on idle) and then drive it into the garage right at the end (which sounds very good I think).


Wish my local car wash would was my car like that, but then again what would you expect for a fiver.

T


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> Sounds pretty mean, you need to get some audio of it on full chat


I tried by having my mobile recording in the car and it was rubbish, so I gave up with that idea.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Tariq I say we go park outside Adnan house and let his wife have a listen to a non standard exhaust! I bet she would be thrilled!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Tariq said:


> Wish my local car wash would was my car like that, but then again what would you expect for a fiver.
> 
> T


He does charge more than a fiver !! Actually he did not charge me for that and it took him 8 hours as he washed, filmed, rewashed, filmed again and so on. But as you can see its has 300k+ hits so he's done very well on the advertising revenue from YouTube.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

twobadmice said:


> Tariq I say we go park outside Adnan house and let his wife have a listen to a non standard exhaust! I bet she would be thrilled!


My missus complained the standard exhaust sounded crap and told me to get a proper one ! Coming up behind people at a junction/stop and letting the car blip the throttle on the downshift makes me smile every time !


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

See Adnan snuffy said your exhausts sounds lame and you need to man up and your wife will respect you for it!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

twobadmice said:


> See Adnan snuffy said your exhausts sounds lame and you need to man up and your wife will respect you for it!


Don't involve me !!!! :chuckle:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

He also said you need to tell your wife it was his wife's idea!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Andre don't freak out when you find your car on bricks with the exhaust system stripped out.

Knew it was a bad idea posting this thread, now I'm thinking about a full exhaust system.

snuffy (whats your name btw?) how much was the system from Russ if you don't mind me asking. PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

twobadmice said:


> Tariq I say we go park outside Adnan house and let his wife have a listen to a non standard exhaust! I bet she would be thrilled!



Ready when you are.

I think he will end up going str8 to stage 4.25 at the minimum.

T


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

AdnanK said:


> Andre don't freak out when you find your car on bricks with the exhaust system stripped out.
> 
> Knew it was a bad idea posting this thread, now I'm thinking about a full exhaust system.
> 
> snuffy (whats your name btw?) how much was the system from Russ if you don't mind me asking. PM me if you prefer.


Adnan took a walk down the slope and didn't realize how slippery it was.

While you got the engine out for the DP, might as well get some upgrade Turbos for the future.

T


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tariq said:


> Adnan took a walk down the slope and didn't realize how slippery it was.
> 
> While you got the engine out for the DP, might as well get some upgrade Turbos for the future.
> 
> T



lol, not going to happen.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> snuffy (whats your name btw?) how much was the system from Russ if you don't mind me asking. PM me if you prefer.


You have mail !


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe meet up on Sunday - same place as last time for a quick coffee.

Stage 4 to 4.5 will keep it all sweet and lovely.

T & A let me know. Or if you decide sooner Adnan let me know and I will pick you up from Iain's on Saturday!


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

twobadmice said:


> Maybe meet up on Sunday - same place as last time for a quick coffee.
> 
> Stage 4 to 4.5 will keep it all sweet and lovely.
> 
> T & A let me know. Or if you decide sooner Adnan let me know and I will pick you up from Iain's on Saturday!


Will let you know, all depends on what time I finish work***128077;


----------



## Beno66 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Litchfield Stage 1*

:chuckle:


AdnanK said:


> Are these custom to each car i.e tuned on a rolling road? I couldn't find this info on their webpage, I've tried the search button too.
> 
> I'd like to know the Power/torque once they've mapped it, does anyone know if this is included in the price?


I had a stage one tune at Litchfields 3 years ago and took it there yesterday for its annual service, Ecutek version 5 and set up on the rolling road.

I have never had the car on a dyno so was very interested to see what power it makes.

Very happy with the results at 609.6 bhp and 558.4 lbf.ft.

My car is a late 2010 model.

The car now feels smoother, faster and just better.

Very happy!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that's very impressive for a stage 1.. I assume you have the turbo downpipes and y pipe done? 

I was led to believe, to get near 600hp or above, would need bigger injectors ?


----------



## Beno66 (Sep 17, 2012)

nick the tubman said:


> that's very impressive for a stage 1.. I assume you have the turbo downpipes and y pipe done?
> 
> I was led to believe, to get near 600hp or above, would need bigger injectors ?


Yes I was very surprised as I was only expecting around 590 bhp.

Only mod is a Y Pipe otherwise car is as it left the factory.

When I expressed my surprise at the figures Iain said he likes to "under promise and over deliver"


----------

